# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  (زكاة الفطر )كيف تخرج ووقت إخراجها فتاوى العلماء الأكابر

## أبوعبيدة الأثري الليبي

(زكاة الفطر )كيف تخرج ووقت إخراجها 

ماهو حكم زكاة الفطر ؟ 

السؤال 
ما حكم صدقة الفطر ؟ وهل يلزم فيها النصاب ؟ وهل الأنواع التي تخرج محددة؟ وإن كانت كذلك فما هي ؟ وهل تلزم الرجل عن أهل بيته بما فيهم الزوجة والخادم ؟ 

الجواب 
زكاة الفطر فرض على كل مسلم ، صغير أو كبير ، ذكر أو أنثى ، حر أو عبد ؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – قال : " فرض رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – زكاة الفطر صاعاً من تمر ، أو صاعاً من شعير ، على الذكر والأنثى ، والصغير والكبير، والحر والعبد من المسلمين ، وأمر أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس للصلاة " . متفق على صحته . 
وليس لها نصاب ، بل يجب على المسلم إخراجها عن نفسه وأهل بيته من أولاده وزوجاته ومماليكه إذا فضلت عن قوته وقوتهم يومه وليلته .
أما الخادم المستأجر فزكاته على نفسه ، إلا أن يتبرع بها المستأجر أو تشترط عليه ، أما الخادم المملوك فزكاته على سيده ، كما تقدم في الحديث .
والواجب إخراجها من قوت البلد سواء كان تمراً أو شعيراً أو برََّا أو ذرة أو غير ذلك ، وفي أصح قولي العلماء ؛ لأن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – لم يشترط في ذلك نوعاً معيناً ولأنها مواساة ، وليس على المسلم أن يواسي من غير قوته .
مجموع فتاوى الشيخ/ عبد العزيز بن باز –رحمه الله- ،الجزء الرابع عشر ، ص (197) . 

حكم دفع زكاة الفطر نقوداً 
الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ورسوله محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين . وبعد : فقد سألني كثير من الإخوان عن حكم دفع زكاة الفطر نقوداً . 
والجواب : لا يخفى على كل مسلم له أدنى بصيرة أن أهم أركان دين الإسلام الحنيف شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله . ومقتضى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله أن لا يعبد إلا الله وحده ، ومقتضى شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله ، أن لا يعبد الله سبحانه إلا بما شرعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وزكاة الفطر عبادة بإجماع المسلمين ، والعبادات الأصل فيها التوقيف ، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يتعبد بأي عبادة إلا بما ثبت عن المشرع الحكيم عليه صلوات الله وسلامه ، الذي قال عنه ربه تبارك وتعالى: { وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى . إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى }[1] ، وقال هو في ذلك : (( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد )) [2] ، (( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ))[3] . وقد بيَّن هو صلوات الله وسلامه عليه زكاة الفطر بما ثبت عنه في الأحاديث الصحيحة : صاعاً من طعام ، أو صاعاً من تمر ، أو صاعاً من شعير ، أو صاعاً من زبيب ، أو صاعاً من إقط . فقد روى البخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله ، عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : (( فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير على العبد والحر والذكر والأنثى والصغير والكبير من المسلمين ، وأمر بها أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس إلى الصلاة )) [4] . وقال أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : ( كنا نعطيها في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعاً من طعام أو صاعاً من تمر ، أو صاعاً من شعير أو صاعاً من زبيب ) ، وفي رواية (( أو صاعاً من إقط ))[5] متفق على صحته . فهذه سنة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في زكاة الفطر . ومعلوم أن وقت هذا التشريع وهذا الإخراج يوجد بيد المسلمين وخاصة في مجتمع المدينة الدينار والدرهم اللذان هما العملة السائدة آنذاك ولم يذكرهما صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في زكاة الفطر ، فلو كان شيء يجزئ في زكاة الفطر منهما لأبانه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ؛ إذ لا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة ،ولو فعل ذلك لنقله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم . وما ورد في زكاة السائمة من الجبران المعروف مشروط بعدم وجود ما يجب إخراجه ، وخاص بما ورد فيه ، كما سبق أن الأصل في العبادات التوقيف ، ولا نعلم أن أحداً من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخرج النقود في زكاة الفطر ، وهم أعلم الناس بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحرص الناس على العمل بها ، ولو وقع منهم شيء من ذلك لنقل كما نقل غيره من أقوالهم وأفعالهم المتعلقة بالأمور الشرعية ، وقد قال الله سبحانه : { لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ }[6] ، وقال عز وجل : " { وَالسَّابِقُونَ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ}[7] . ومما ذكرنا يتضح لصاحب الحق أن إخراج النقود في زكاة الفطر لا يجوز ولا يجزئ عمن أخرجه ؛ لكونه مخالفاً لما ذكر من الأدلة الشرعية . وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا وسائر المسلمين للفقه في دينه ، والثبات عليه والحذر من كل ما يخالف شرعه ، إنه جواد كريم ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه . 
الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] سورة النجم ، الآيتان 3 ، 4 
[2] رواه البخاري في ( الصلح ) باب إذا اصطلحوا على صلح جور برقم( 2697 )، ومسلم في ( الأقضية ) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة برقم 1718 
[3] رواه مسلم في ( الأقضية ) باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة برقم 1718 
[4] رواه البخاري في (الزكاة) باب فرض صدقة الفطر برقم (1503) .
[5] رواه البخاري في (الزكاة) باب صدقة الفطر برقم (1506) ، و مسلم في (الزكاة) باب زكاة الفطر على المسلمين برقم (985) .
[6] سورة الأحزاب ، الآية 21 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/index.php?i...t&type=article



في زكاة الفطر 
زكاة الفطر فريضة فرضها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم، عند الفطر من رمضان. قال عبدالله بن عمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ: «فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم الفطر من رمضان على العبد والحر والذَكر والأُنثى والصغير والكبير من المسلمين» متفق عليه(25).

وهي صاع من طعام مما يقتاته الآدميون، قال أبوسعيد الخدري ـ رضي الله عنه ـ: «كنا نخرج يوم الفطر في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم صاعاً من طعام، وكان طعامنا الشعير والزبيب والأقط والتمر». رواه البخاري(26). فلا تجزئ من الدراهم والفرش واللباس وأقوات البهائم والأمتعة وغيرها؛ لأن ذلك خلاف ما أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد»(27). أي مردود عليه. ومقدار الصاع كيلوان وأربعون غراماً من البُر الجيِّد، هذا هو مقدار الصاع النبوي الذي قدر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم الفطرة.

ويجب إخراج الفطرة قبل صلاة العيد والأفضل إخراجها يوم العيد قبل الصلاة، وتجزئ قبله بيوم أو يومين فقط، ولا تجزئ بعد صلاة العيد؛ لحديث ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «فرض زكاة الفطر طُهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث وطعمة للمساكين، فمن أدَّاها قبل الصلاة فهي زكاة مقبولة، ومَن أدَّاها بعد الصلاة فهي صدقة من الصدقات». رواه أبوداود وابن ماجه(28). ولكن لو لم يعلم بالعيد إلا بعد الصلاة أو كان وقت إخراجها في برّ أو بلد ليس فيه مستحق أجزأ إخراجها بعد الصلاة عند تمكنه من إخراجها. والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه. 
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_16610.shtml

الزكاة هي الركن الخامس من أركان الإسلام ، وإخراج زكاة الفطر نقداً لا يجوز
السؤال : 
يقدم المسلمون هذه الأيام زكواتهم ، فما هو توجيه سماحتكم حول ذلك ، وماذا عن زكاة عيد الفطر المبارك ؟ وهل يجوز دفعها نقداً ؟ 
الجواب : 
قد فرض الله سبحانه وتعالى على عباده زكاة أموالهم ، وأمرهم بأدائها ، وجعلها من أركان الإسلام الخمسة ، قال الله تعالى: {وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاء وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَذَلِكَ دِينُ الْقَيِّمَةِ} [1] ، وقال تعالى: {وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}[2] ، والآيات في ذلك كثيرة . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:(( بني الإسلام على خمس ، شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، وإقام الصلاة ، وإيتاء الزكاة ، وصيام رمضان ، وحج البيت ))[3] متفق على صحته . فالواجب على جميع المسلمين أن يؤدوا زكاة أموالهم إلى مستحقيها رغبة فيما عند الله ، وحذراً من عقابه ، وقد بين الله مستحقيها في قوله عز وجل في سورة التوبة: {إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاء وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ}[4] . وأخبر سبحانه في سورة التوبة أيضاً أن الزكاة طهرة لأهلها ، فقال سبحانه : (( خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها )) [5] . وتوعد من بخل بها بالعذاب الأليم ، حيث قال سبحانه:{ وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلاَ يُنفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَبَشِّرْهُم بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ . يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ هَذَا مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لأَنفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُواْ مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ } [6] . وصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أن كل مال لا تؤدى زكاته فهو كنز ، يعذب به صاحبه ))[7] ، كما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أن كل صاحب إبل أو بقر أو غنم لا يؤدي زكاتها فإنه يعذب بها يوم القيامة )) [8] . وفرض الله على المسلمين أيضاً زكاة أبدانهم كل سنة ، وقت عيد الفطر ، كما في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، قال : (( فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر : صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير على الذكر والأنثى ، الحر والمملوك ، والصغير والكبير من المسلمين ، وأمر بها أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس للصلاة )) [9] . هذا لفظ البخاري . وفي الصحيحين عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال : (( كنا نعطيها في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعاً من طعام أو صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير أو صاعاً من زبيب أو صاعاً من أقط ))[10] . ويلحق بهذه الأنواع في أصح أقوال العلماء كل ما يتقوت به الناس في بلادهم ، كالرز والذرة والدخن ونحوها ، وهي طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث ، وطعمة للمساكين ، كما ثبت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما خرجه أبو داود وابن ماجة وصححه الحاكم ، فيجب على المسلمين أن يخرجوا هذه الزكاة قبل صلاة العيد ؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بإخراجها قبلها . ويجوز إخراجها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين ، كما كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعلون ذلك . وبذلك يعلم أنه لا مانع من إخراجها في اليوم الثامن والعشرين والتاسع والعشرين والثلاثين وليلة العيد ، وصباح العيد قبل الصلاة ؛ لأن الشهر يكون ثلاثين ويكون تسعة وعشرين كما صحت بذلك الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ولا يجوز إخراج القيمة في قول أكثر أهل العلم ؛ لكونها خلاف ما نص عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، وقد قال الله عز وجل: {قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ فَإِن تَوَلَّوا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ مَا حُمِّلَ وَعَلَيْكُم مَّا حُمِّلْتُمْ وَإِن تُطِيعُوهُ تَهْتَدُوا وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ}[11] ، وقال سبحانه : {فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }[12] . والله ولي التوفيق . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] سورة البينة ، الآية 5 
[2] سورة النور ، الآية 56
[3] رواه البخاري في 0 الإيمان ) باب بني الإسلام على خمس برقم 8 ، ومسلم في ( الإيمان ) باب بيان أركان الإسلام ودعائمه العظام برقم 16 ، والترمذي في ( الإيمان ) باب ما جاء بني الإسلام على خمس برقم 2609 ، واللفظ له
[4] سورة التوبة ، الآية 60
[5] سورة التوبة ، الآية 103
[6] سورة التوبة ، الآيتان 34 ، 35
[7] رواه الإمام مالك في الموطأ ( كتاب الزكاة ) باب ما جاء في الكنز برقم 595
[8] رواه البخاري في ( الزكاة ) باب زكاة البقر برقم 1460 ، ومسلم في ( الزكاة ) باب إثم مانع الزكاة برقم 988
[9] رواه البخاري في ( الزكاة ) باب فرض صدقة الفطر برقم 1503
[10] رواه البخاري في ( الزكاة ) باب صدقة الفطر برقم 1506 ، ومسلم في 0 الزكاة 9 باب زكاة الفطر على المسلمين برقم 985 
[11] سورة النور ، الآية 54 
[12] سورة النور ، الآية 63 
المصدر : 
من ضمن أسئلة مقدمة من ( صحيفة الجزيرة ) ، مكتب الطائف في 24/9/1407هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر.

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/index.php?p...fatawa&id=1361

باب في زكاة الفطر 

من الملخص الفقهي للشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله 

زكاة الفطر من رمضان المبارك تسمى بذلك ؛ لأن الفطر سببها ، فإضافتها إليه من إضافة الشيء إلى سببه . 

والدليل على وجوبها الكتاب والسنة والإجماع . 

قال الله تعالى : قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ تَزَكَّى قال بعض السلف : " المراد بالتزكي هنا إخراج زكاة الفطر " . وتدخل في عموم قوله تعالى : وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ 

وفي " الصحيحين " وغيرهما : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعا من بر أو صاعا من شعير ، على العبد والحر ، والذكر والأنثى ، والصغير والكبير من المسلمين . 

وقد حكى غير واحد من العلماء إجماع المسلمين على وجوبها . 

والحكمة في مشروعيتها أنها طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث ، وطعمة للمساكين ، وشكر لله تعالى على إتمام فريضة الصيام . 

وتجب زكاة الفطر على كل مسلم ، ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، صغيرا أو كبيرا ، حرا كان أو عبدا ، لحديث ابن عمر الذي ذكرنا قريبا ، ففيه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فرض زكاة الفطر على العبد والحر والذكر والأنثى والصغير والكبير من المسلمين وفرض بمعنى ألزم وأوجب . 

كما أن في الحديث أيضا بيان مقدار ما يخرج عن كل شخص ، وجنس ما يخرج ، فمقدارها صاع ، وهو أربعة أمداد ، وجنس ما يخرج هو من غالب قوت البلد ، برا كان ، أو شعيرا ، أو تمرا ، أو زبيبا ، أو أقطا ... أو غير هذه الأصناف مما اعتاد الناس أكله في البلد ، وغلب استعمالهم له ، كالأرز والذرة ، وما يقتاته الناس في كل بلد بحسبه . 

كما بين صلى الله عليه وسلم به وقت إخراجها ، وهو أنه أمر بها أن تؤدى قبل صلاة العيد ، فيبدأ وقت الإخراج الأفضل بغروب الشمس ليلة العيد ، ويجوز تقديم إخراجها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين ، فقد روى البخاري رحمه الله أن الصحابة كانوا يعطون قبل الفطر بيوم أو يومين ، فكان إجماعا منهم . 

وإخراجها يوم العيد قبل الصلاة أفضل ، فإن فاته هذا الوقت ، فأخر إخراجها عن صلاة العيد ، وجب عليه إخراجها قضاء ؛ لحديث ابن عباس : من أداها قبل الصلاة ؛ فهي زكاة مقبولة ، ومن أداها بعد الصلاة ، فهي صدقة من الصدقات ويكون آثما بتأخير إخراجه عن الوقت المحدد ؛ لمخالفته أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

ويخرج المسلم زكاة الفطر عن نفسه وعمن يمونهم - أي : ينفق عليهم - من الزوجات والأقارب ؛ لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أدوا الفطرة عمن تمولون . 

ويستحب إخراجها عن الحمل ، لفعل عثمان رضي الله عنه . 

ومن لزم غيره إخراج الفطرة عنه ، فأخرج هو عن نفسه بدون إذن من تلزمه ، أجزأت ؛ لأنها وجبت عليه ابتداء ، والغير متحمل لها غير أصيل ، وإن أخرج شخص عن شخص لا تلزمه نفقته بإذنه ، أجزأت ، وبدون إذنه لا تجزئ . 

ولمن وجب عليه إخراج الفطرة عن غيره أن يخرج فطرة ذلك الغير مع فطرته في المكان الذي هو فيه ، ولو كان المخرج عنه في مكان آخر . 

ونحب أن ننقل لك كلاما لابن القيم في جنس المخرج في زكاة الفطر ، قال رحمه الله لما ذكر الأنواع الخمسة الواردة في الحديث : وهذه كانت غالب أقواتهم بالمدينة ، فأما أهل بلد أو محلة قوتهم غير ذلك ، فإنما عليهم صاع من قوتهم ، فإن كان قوتهم من غير الحبوب كاللبن واللحم والسمك ، أخرجوا فطرتهم من قوتهم كائنا ما كان ، هذا قول جمهور العلماء ، وهو الصواب الذي لا يقال بغيره ، إذ المقصود سد خلة المساكين يوم العيد ومواساتهم من جنس ما يقتات أهل بلدهم ، وعلى هذا فيجزئ الدقيق ، وإن لم يصح فيه الحديث ، وأما إخراج الخبز أو الطعام ، فإنه وإن كان أنفع للمساكين ، لقلة المؤونة والكلفة فيه ، فقد يكون الحب أنفع لهم لطول بقائه " انتهى . 

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : " يخرج من قوت بلده مثل الأرز وغيره ، ولو قدر على الأصناف المذكورة في الحديث - وهو رواية عن أحمد وقول أكثر العلماء ، وهو أصح الأقوال ، فإن الأصل في الصدقات أنها تجب على وجه المواساة للفقراء ، انتهى . 

وأما إخراج القيمة عن زكاة الفطر ، بأن يدفع بدلها دراهم ، فهو خلاف السنة ، فلا يجزئ ؛ لأنه لم ينقل عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا عن أحد من أصحابه إخراج القيمة في زكاة الفطر . 

قال الإمام أحمد : لا يعطي القيمة . قيل له : قوم يقولون : إن عمر بن عبد العزيز كان يأخذ القيمة ، قال : يدعون قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقولون : قال فلان ، وقد قال ابن عمر : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعا ... الحديث . 

ولا بد أن تصل صدقة الفطر إلى مستحقها في الموعد المحدد لإخراجها ، أو تصل إلى وكيله الذي عمده في قبضها نيابة عنه ، فإن لم يجد الدافع من أراد دفعها إليه ، ولم يجد له وكيلا في الموعد المحدد ، وجب دفعها إلى آخر . 

وهنا يغلط بعض الناس ، بحيث يودع زكاة الفطر عند شخص لم يوكله المستحق ، وهذا لا يعتبر إخراجا صحيحا لزكاة الفطر ، فيجب التنبيه عليه . 

زكاة الفطر فرض على كل مسلم

السؤال : 
ما حكم صدقة الفطر ، وهل يلزم فيها النصاب ؟ وهل الأنواع التي تخرج محددة ؟ وإن كانت كذلك فما هي ؟ وهل تلزم الرجل عن أهل بيته بما فيهم الزوجة والخادم ؟ 

الجواب : 
زكاة الفطر فرض على كل مسلم صغير أو كبير ذكر أو أنثى حر أو عبد ؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : (( فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير ، على الذكر والأنثى والصغير والكبير والحر والعبد من المسلمين . وأمر أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس للصلاة )) [1] . متفق على صحته . وليس لها نصاب بل يجب على المسلم إخراجها عن نفسه وأهل بيته من أولاده وزوجاته ومماليكه إذا فضلت عن قوته وقوتهم يومه وليلته . أما الخادم المستأجر فزكاته على نفسه إلا أن يتبرع بها المستأجر أو تشترط عليه ، أما الخادم المملوك فزكاته على سيده ، كما تقدم في الحديث . والواجب إخراجها من قوت البلد ، سواء كان تمراً أو شعيراً أو براً أو ذرة أو غير ذلك ، في أصح قولي العلماء ؛ لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يشترط في ذلك نوعاً معيناً ، ولأنها مواساة ، وليس على المسلم أن يواسي من غير قوته . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] رواه البخاري في ( الزكاة ) باب فرض صدقة الفطر برقم 1503 


المصدر : 
نشر في كتاب ( تحفة الإخوان ) لسماحته ص 154 ، وفي كتاب ( مجموعة فتاوى سماحة الشيخ ) ، وفي جريدة ( الندوة ) العدد 12210 بتاريخ 8/9/1419هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر.

زكاة الفطر 

من المنتقى من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله :

س388 - ما الحكم في إخراج الزكاة أو قيمتها مع أنني لا أجد ولا أعرف مستحقا لها ؟ 

إذا كان عندك مال تجب فيه الزكاة ولا تعرف مستحقا لكونك في بلد من غربة ولا تعرف المستحقين فعليك أن توكل من إخوانك من أهل البلد من تثق به من يخرجها على المستحقين ، وإذا كنت لا تعرف أحدا ولا تستطيع أن توكل فتنقلها من البلد الذي لا تعرف فيه مستحقا إلى بلد آخر تعرف فيه من يستحق الزكاة وتدفعها إليه ؛ لأن هذا منتهى استطاعتك . 

س389 - كثر الجدل مؤخرا بين علماء بعض الدول الأخرى حول المشروع في زكاة الفطر ، وإمكانية إخراج القيمة ، فما رأي فضيلتكم ؟ 
المشروع في زكاة الفطر أن تؤدى على الوجه المشروع الذي أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بأن يدفع المسلم صاعا من قوت البلد وتعطى للفقير في وقتها ، أما إخراج القيمة فإنه لا يجزئ في زكاة الفطر ؛ لأنه خلاف ما أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما عمل به صحابته الكرام من إخراج الطعام ، ولم يكونوا يخرجون القيمة وهم أعلم منا بما يجوز وما لا يجوز ، والعلماء الذين قالوا بإخراج القيمة قالوا ذلك عن اجتهاد ، والاجتهاد إذا خالف النص فلا اعتبار به . 

قيل للإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله - : قوم يقولون : عمر بن عبد العزيز كان يأخذ القيمة في الفطرة ؟ قال : يدعون قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقولون : قال فلان ، وقد قال ابن عمر : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعا . انتهى . 

س390 - بالنسبة لزكاة الفطر حينما نشتريها من الباعة نجد الكثير من المحتاجين جالسين طالبين لها فنقوم بتوزيعها عليهم ولكن قد لا يأخذ بعضهم صاعا كاملا فهل يشترط أن لا يقل إطعام المسكن الواحد عن صاع أم يجوز ولو قل عن ذلك ؟ 
قد فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صدقة الفطر صاعا من البر أو نحوه من الطعام فيجوز للمسلم أن يدفع الصاع للشخص الواحد ولعدة أشخاص المهم أن يكون من الدافع صاع كامل ، أما المدفوع له فلا مانع أن يشترك عدة أشخاص في صدقة شخص واحد . 

س391 - أنا مقيم في هذا البلد للعمل ، فهل يجوز لي إخراج زكاة الفطر هنا أم في بلدي الذي قدمت منه ؟ 
يشرع إخراج صدقة الفطر في البلد الذي ينتهي شهر رمضان وأنت فيه ؛ لأنها تابعة للبلد فحيث وجد المسلم في بلد وحان انتهاء شهر رمضان فإنه يخرج زكاة الفطر عن نفسه في فقراء ذلك البلد ، وإن وكل من يخرجها عنه في بلده أجزأه ذلك ، لكنه خلاف الأولى - والله أعلم - ، وإذا كنت في بلد ليس فيه مسلمون ، أو فيه مسلمون لكنهم لا يستحقون صدقة الفطر لأنهم أغنياء ، فإنها تخرج في أقرب بلد فيه فقراء من المسلمين . 
س392 - هل يجوز إخراج الزكاة في البلد الذي أنا مقيم فيه مع وجود مساكين في بلدتي ؟ 
الأصل أن الزكاة تخرج في البلد الذي فيه المال ، فإذا لم يكن في البلد الذي فيه المال فقراء مسلمون ، فإنه ينقلها إلى أقرب البلاد إليها التي فيها فقراء من المسلمين هذا هو الأصل ، والله أعلم . 

س393 - ما حكم دفع قيمة صدقة الفطر وقيمة الأضحية والعقيقة ليشترى بها طعام يدفع وشاة تذبح في بلاد أخرى للفقراء هناك ؟ 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد : 

فقد قال الله تعالى : وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا ، فهو رد ، أخرجه البخاري . 

إن بعض الناس في هذا الزمان يحاولون تغيير العبادات عن وضعها الشرعي ، ولذلك أمثلة كثيرة ، فمثلا صدقة الفطر أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإخراجها من الطعام في البلد الذي يوجد فيه المسلم عند نهاية شهر رمضان ، بأن يخرجها في مساكين ذلك البلد ، وقد وجد من يفتي بإخراج القيمة بدلا من الطعام ، ومن يفتي بدفع دراهم يشتري بها طعام في بلد آخر بعيد عن بلد الصائم وتوزع هناك ، وهذا تغيير للعبادة عن وضعها الشرعي ، فصدقة الفطر لها وقت تخرج فيه ، وهو ليلة العيد أو قبله بيومين فقط عند العلماء ، ولها مكان تخرج فيه ، وهو البلد الذي يوافي تمام الشهر والمسلم فيه ، ولها أهل تصرف فيهم ، وهم مساكين ذلك البلد ، ولها نوع تخرج منه ، وهو الطعام ، فلا بد من التقيد بهذه الاعتبارات الشرعية ، وإلا فإنها لا تكون عبادة صحيحة ، ولا مبرئة للذمة . 

وقد اتفق الأئمة الأربعة على وجوب إخراج صدقة الفطر في البلد الذي فيه الصائم ما دام فيه مستحقون لها ، وصدر بذلك قرار من هيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة ، فالواجب التقيد بذلك ، وعدم الالتفات إلى من ينادون بخلافه ؛ لأن المسلم يحرص على براءة ذمته ، والاحتياط لدينه ، وهكذا كل العبادات لا بد من أدائها على مقتضى الاعتبارات نوعا ووقتا ومصرفا ، فلا يغير نوع العبادة الذي شرعه الله إلى نوع آخر . 

فمثلا : فدية الصيام بالنسبة للكبير الهرم والمريض المزمن اللذين لا يستطيعان الصيام قد أوجب الله عليهما الإطعام عن كل يوم بدلا من الصيام ، قال الله تعالى : وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ ، وكذلك الإطعام في الكفارات كفارة الظهار وكفارة الجماع في نهار رمضان وكفارة اليمين ، وكذلك إخراج الطعام في صدقة الفطر ، كل هذه العبادات لا بد من إخراج الطعام فيها ، ولا يجزئ عنه إخراج القيمة من النقود ؛ لأنه تغيير للعبادة عن نوعها الذي وجبت فيه ؛ لأن الله نص فيها على الإطعام ، فلا بد من التقيد به ، ومن لم يتقيد به ، فقد غير العبادة عن نوعها الذي أوجبه الله . 

وكذلك الهدي والأضاحي والعقيقة عن المولود ، لا بد في هذه العبادات أن يذبح فيها من بهيمة الأنعام النوع الذي يجزئ منها ، ولا يجزئ عنها إخراج القيم أو التصدق بثمنها ؛ لأن الذبح عبادة : قال تعالى : فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ ، وقال الله تعالى : قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ . 

والأكل من هذه الذبائح والتصدق من لحومها عبادة : قال الله تعالى : فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُوا الْبَائِسَ الْفَقِيرَ . 

فلا يجوز ولا يجزئ إخراج القيمة أو التصدق بالدراهم بدلا من الذبح ؛ لأن هذا تغيير للعبادة عن نوعها الذي شرعه الله فيه ، ولا بد أيضا أن تذبح هذه الذبائح في المكان الذي شرع الله ذبحها فيه . 

فالهدي يذبح في الحرم : قال تعالى : ثُمَّ مَحِلُّهَا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ ، وقال الله تعالى في المحرمين الذين ساقوا معهم الهدي : وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ . 

والأضحية والعقيقة يذبحهما المسلم في بلده وفي بيته ، ويأكل ويتصدق منهما ، ولا يبعث بقيمتهما ليشتري بها ذبيحة وتوزع في بلد آخر ، كما ينادي به اليوم بعض الطلبة المبتدئين أو بعض العوام ، بحجة أن بعض البلاد فيها فقراء محتاجون . 

ونحن نقول : إن مساعدة المحتاجين من المسلمين مطلوبة في أي مكان ، لكن العبادة التي شرع الله فعلها في مكان معين لا يجوز نقلها منه إلى مكان آخر ؛ لأن هذا تصرف وتغيير للعبادة عن الصيغة التي شرعها الله لها ، وهؤلاء شوشوا على الناس ، حتى كثر تساؤلهم عن هذه المسألة . 

ولقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبعث بالهدي إلى مكة ليذبح فيها وهو مقيم بالمدينة ويذبح الأضحية والعقيقة في بيته بالمدينة ولا يبعث بهما إلى مكة ، مع أنها أفضل من المدينة ، وفيها فقراء قد يكونون أكثر حاجة من فقراء المدينة ، ومع هذا تقيد بالمكان الذي شرع الله أداء العبادة فيه ، فلم يذبح الهدي بالمدينة ، ولم يبعث بالأضحية والعقيقة إلى مكة ، بل ذبح كل نوع في مكانه المشروع ذبحه فيه ، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وشر الأمور محدثاتها ، وكل بدعة ضلالة . 

نعم ، لا مانع من إرسال اللحوم الفائضة من هدي التمتع وهدي التطوع خاصة دون هدي الجبران ومن الأضاحي إلى البلاد المحتاجة ، لكن الذبح لا بد أن يكون في المكان المخصص له شرعا . 

ومن أراد نفع المحتاجين من إخواننا المسلمين في البلاد الأخرى ، فليساعدهم بالأموال والملابس والأطعمة وكل ما فيه نفع لهم ، أما العبادات فإنها لا تغير عن وقتها ومكانها بدعوى مساعدة المحتاجين في مكان آخر ، والعاطفة لا تكون على حساب الدين وتغيير العبادة ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه . 


حكم دفع زكاة الفطر لأهل البدع أصحاب القبور

س394 - بالنسبة للزكاة نحن ندفعها إلى الفقراء عندنا ولكنهم يرتكبون بعض الأعمال المخالفة للتوحيد فهم يذبحون للأموات ويستغيثون بهم ويسافرون إلى الاحتفالات السنوية ويشتركون فيها بما فيها من البدع والمنكرات ، فهل هم مع ذلك مستحقون للزكاة أم علينا شيء في دفعنا إليهم ؟ 
الزكاة إنما تدفع لفقراء المسلمين المستقيمين على التوحيد والعقيدة السليمة ، أما من كان مرتكبا لما يخالف العقيدة من الشرك الأكبر كالذي يستعين بالأموات وينذر لهم ويسافر إلى أضرحتهم للتبرك بها وطلب الحاجات منها ، فهذا ليس بمسلم وهو مشرك الشرك الأكبر الذي يخرجه من الملة ولا يجوز صرف الزكاة إليه ، وإنما تدفع الزكاة لفقراء المسلمين المستقيمين على التوحيد نسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق وأن يهدي ضال المسلمين ، وكذلك الذين يذهبون إلى الاحتفالات البدعية والخرافات فهؤلاء لا خير فيهم . قد تكون هذه الاحتفالات تشتمل على الشرك وعلى دعاء الأموات والغائبين فيكون فيها شرك أكبر وهم يشاركون في ذلك ، فلا يجوز دفع الزكاة لهم في هذه الحالة . 

س395 - ما حكم الذين يجمعون صدقة الفطر ويقومون ببيعها في جهة أخرى ، فهل يجوز إعطاؤها هؤلاء وهل يجوز الشراء منهم إذا تأكدنا أن ما يبيعونه هو ما جمعوه من زكوات الناس ؟ 
يجب على الإنسان أن يتأكد من حاجة المدفوع له ويتأكد من حاجة الذي يأخذ الصدقة ويتأكد من استحقاقه لها ، فإذا ظهر له أن هذا الشخص يحتاج للصدقة فإنه يدفعها له وليس مسئولا عن تصرف الشخص الذي يأخذها ، فالشخص الذي أخذها له أن يبيعها وله أن يهبها وله أن يأكلها وله أن يخرجها عن نفسه صدقة عنه ، فالدافع غير مسئول ما دام أن الشخص الذي أخذها مستحق لها ويغلب على ظن الدافع ذلك ، أما إذا علم أنه لا يستحقها وأنه غني فلا يجوز دفعها إليه وتعرض الآخذين في الشارع وسؤالهم لها دليل على حاجتهم ، ولكن مع هذا ينبغي أن يتأكد وإذا علم أن هناك من هو أشد حاجة منهم فينبغي أن يدفعها إلى من هو أشد حاجة منهم ، أما شراؤها من بائعها فلا يجوز للمتصدق صدقة الفطر ولا يغرها أن يشتريها لا زكاة المال ولا صدقة الفطر ولا غيرها من الصدقات ، أما إذا اشترى صدقات الآخرين فلا مانع . 


زكاة الفطر
من كتاب فقه العبادات للشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله :

السؤال :( 194 ) فضيلة الشيخ ، ما المقصود بزكاة الفطر ، وهل لها سبب ؟ 
الجواب : المقصود بزكاة الفطر : صاع من طعام ، يخرجه الإنسان عند انتهاء رمضان ، وسببها إظهار شكر نعمة الله سبحانه وتعالى على العبد بالفطر من رمضان وإكماله ، ولهذا سميت صدقة الفطر أو زكاة الفطر لأنها تنسب إليه وهذا سببها الشرعي ، أما سببها الوضعي ، فهو أنه إذا غابت الشمس من ليلة العيد وجبت ، فلو ولد للإنسان ولد بعد مغيب الشمس ليلة العيد لم تلزمه فطرته ، وإنما تستحب ، ولو مات الإنسان قبل غروب الشمس ليلة العيد لم تجب فطرته أيضاً ؛ لأنه مات قبل وجود سبب الوجوب ، ولو عقد الإنسان على امرأة قبل غروب الشمس من آخر يوم رمضان لزمته فطرتها على قول كثير من أهل العلم ؛ لأنها كانت زوجته حين وجد السبب ، فإن عقد له بعد غروب الشمس ليلة العيد لم تلزمه فطرتها ، وهذا على القول بأن الزوج يلزمه فطرة زوجته وعياله ، وأما إذا قلنا : بأن كل إنسان تلزمه الفطرة عن نفسه كما هو ظاهر السنة ، فلا يصح التبديل في هذه المسألة . 

السؤال (195 ) : فضيلة الشيخ ، ما حكم زكاة الفطر ؟ 

الجواب : زكاة الفطر فريضة ، فرضها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما قال عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر من رمضان صاعاً من تمر ، أو صاعا من شعير ))(203) ، فلو أخرج من الدراهم أو من الثياب أو من الفرش أو من الأواني ، فإنه لا يصح أن يكون فطرة ولو كان أغلى من صاع الطعام ، وهذا يعني أنه لا يجوز إخراج قيمتها . 

السؤال (196 ) : فضيلة الشيخ على من تجب زكاة الفطر وعلى من تستحب ؟ 
الجواب : تجب على كل إنسان من المسلمين ذكر كان أم أنثى ، صغيراً أم كبيراً ، سواء كان صائماً أم لم يصم كما لو كان مسافراً ولم يصم ، فإن صدقة الفطر تلزمه ، وأما من تستحب عنه فقد ذكر فقهاؤنا رحمهم الله أنه يستحب إخراجها عن الحمل في البطن ولا يجب . 

السؤال (197 ) : فضيلة الشيخ ، ما حكم منعها وكيف يعامل مانعها ؟ 

الجواب : منعها محرم لأنه خروج عما فرضه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما سبق في حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : (( فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر . . . )) ، ومعلوم أن ترك المفروض حرام وفيه الإثم والمعصية . 

السؤال (198 ) : فضيلة الشيخ ، ما هي مصارف زكاة الفطر ؟ 
الجواب : ليس لها إلا مصرف واحد فقط وهم الفقراء ، كما في حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، قال : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر ، طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث وطعمه للمساكين(204). 

السؤال (199 ) : فضيلة الشيخ ، هل يجوز إعطاؤها للعمال من غير المسلمين ؟ 
الجواب : لا ، لا يجوز إعطاؤها إلا للفقير من المسلمين فقط . 

السؤال (200 ) : فضيلة الشيخ ، ما حكم نقلها إلى البلدان البعيدة بحجة وجود الفقراء الكثيرين فيها ؟ 
الجواب : نقل صدقة الفطر إلى بلاد غير بلاد الرجل الذي أخرجها إن كان لحاجة بأن لم يكن عنده أحد من الفقراء ، فلا بأس به ، وإن كان لغير حاجة بأن وجد في البلد من يتقبلها فإنه لا يجوز . 

السؤال (201 ) : فضيلة الشيخ ، ما حكم وضعها عند الجار حتى يأتي الفقير دون توكيل من الفقير ؟ 

الجواب : يجوز للإنسان أن يضعها عند جاره ، ويقول : هذه لفلان إذا جاء فأعطها إياه ، لكن لابد أن تصل يد الفقير قبل صلاة العيد ؛ لأنه وكيل عن صاحبها ، أما لو كان الجار قد وكله الفقير ، وقال اقبل زكاة الفطر من جارك لي ، فإنه يجوز أن تبقى مع الوكيل ولو خرج الناس من صلاة العيد . 

السؤال (202 ) : فضيلة الشيخ، لو وضعها عند جاره ولم يأت من يستحقها قبل العيد وفات وقتها فما الحكم؟

الجواب: إذا وضعها عند جاره ، فإما أن يكون جاره وكيلاً للفقير فإذا وصلت إلي يد جاره فقد وصلت إلي الفقير، وأما إذا كان الفقير لم يوكله فإنه يلزم الذي عليه الفطرة أن يدفعها إلي أهلها، ولكن إذا تأخرت عن صلاة العيد ولم يؤدها فإنها لا تقبل منه لأنها عبادة مؤقتة بزمن معين، فإذا أخرها لغير عذر فإنها لا تقبل منه، أما إذا أخرها لعذر كنسيان أو لعدم وجود الفقراء في تلك اللحظة فهذا لا بأس به.

السؤال (203): فضيلة الشيخ، في هذه الحال هل يعيدها إلى ماله أو يلزمه إخراجها؟
الجواب : لا فرق سواء أعادها إلى ماله أو أبقاها حتى يأتي الفطر الثاني.

السؤال (204): فضيلة الشيخ، ما الذي يقوله المسلم إذا رئي هلال شوال قبل صلاة العيد؟
الجواب: الذي ينبغي للمسلم هو أن يكثر من التكبير والتهليل والتحميد ، لقول الله تعالى: ( وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ)(الب  قرة: 185) .

السؤال (205): فضيلة الشيخ، ما صفة التكبير والتهليل أثابكم الله؟
الجواب: أن نقول: الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله.والله أكبر، الله أكبر، ولله الحمد. أو نقول : الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، ، لا إله إلا الله . والله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، ولله الحمد. 
(203) رواه البخاري، كتاب الزكاة، باب صدقة الفطر على العبد وغيره من المسلمين، رقم (1504) ومسلم ، كتاب الزكاة، باب تقديم الزكاة ومنعها، رقم (984)
(204) رواه أبو داود، كتاب الزكاة، باب زكاة الفطر، رقم (1609)

فتاوى الزكاة
من فتاوى أركان الإسلام للشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله :

س 372: ما حكم إخراج زكاة الفطر في العشر الأوائل من رمضان؟
الجواب: زكاة الفطر أضيفت إلى الفطر؛ لأن الفطر هو سببها فإذا كان الفطر من رمضان هو سبب هذه الكفارة فإنها تتقيد به ولا تقدم عليه، ولهذا كان أفضل وقت تخرج فيه يوم العيد قبل الصلاة، ولكن يجوز أن تقدم قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين، لما في ذلك من التوسعة على المعطي والآخذ، أما ما قبل ذلك فإن الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم أنه لا يجوز، وعلى هذا فلها وقتان: وقت جواز وهو: قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين، ووقت فضيلة وهو : يوم العيد قبل الصلاة، أما تأخيرها إلى ما بعد الصلاة فإنه حرام، ولا تجزيء عن الفطرة ، لحديث ابن عباس- رضى الله عنهما-: (( من أداها قبل الصلاة فهي زكاة مقبولة، ومن أداها بعد الصلاة فهي صدقة من الصدقات))375. إلا إذا كان الرجل جاهلاً بيوم العيد مثل أن يكون في برية ولا يعلم إلا متأخراً وما أشبه ذلك فإنه لا حرج أن يؤديها بعد صلاة العيد، وتجزيء عن الفطرة.* * *

س373: هل تجوز الزيادة في زكاة الفطر بنية الصدقة؟
الجواب: نعم يجوز أن يزيد الإنسان في الفطرة وينوي ما زاد على الواجب صدقة، ومن هذا ما يفعله بعض الناس اليوم يكون عنده عشر فطر مثلاً ويشتري كيساً من الرز يبلغ أكثر من عشر فطر ويخرجه جميعاً عنه، وعن أهل بيته، وهذا جائز إذا كان يتيقن أن هذا الكيس بقدر ما يجب عليه فأكثر؛ لأن كيل الفطرة ليس بواجب إلا ليعلم به القدر، فإذا علمنا أن القدر محقق في هذا الكيس ودفعناه إلى الفقير فلا حرج.
* * *

س374: يقول بعض العلماء إنه لا يجوز أداء زكاة الفطر من الرز مادامت الأصناف المنصوص عليها موجودة فما رأي فضيلتكم؟
الجواب: قال بعض العلماء إنه إذا كانت الأصناف الخمسة وهي البر، التمر، والشعير، والزبيب، والإقط إذا كانت هذه موجودة فإن زكاة الفطر لا تجزيء عن غيرها وهذا القول مخالف تماماً لقول من قال : إنه يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر من هذه الأصناف وغيرها حتى الدراهم فهما طرفان.

والصحيح: أنه يجزىء إخراجها من طعام الآدميين، وذلك لأن أبا سعيد الخدري- رضي الله عنه- كما ثبت عنه في صحيح البخاري يقول: (( كنا نخرجها على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعاً من طعام، وكان طعامنا التمر، والشعير، والزبيب، والأقط))376. ولم يذكر البر أيضاً، ولا أعلم أن البر ذكر في زكاة الفطر في حديث صحيح صريح، ولكن لاشك أن البر يجزىء، ثم حديث ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما قال: )) فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث، وطعمة للمساكين((377 ، فالصحيح أن طعام الآدميين يجزىء إخراج الفطرة منه وإن لم يكن من الأصناف الخمسة التي نص عليها الفقهاء، لأن هذه الأصناف- كما سبقت الإشارة إليه- كانت أربعة منها طعام الناس في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى هذا فيجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر من الأرز، بل الذي أرى أن الأرز أفضل من غيره في وقتنا الحاضر؛ لأنه أقل مئونة وأرغب عند الناس، ومع هذا فالأمور تختلف فقد يكون في البادية طائفة التمر أحب إليهم فيخرج الإنسان من التمر، وفي مكان آخر الزبيب أحب إليهم فيخرج الإنسان من الزبيب، وكذلك الأقط وغيره، فالأفضل في كل قوم ما هو أنفع لهم.

379: من كان في مكة وعائلته في الرياض فهل يخرج زكاة الفطر عنهم في مكة؟
الجواب: يجوز للإنسان أن يدفع زكاة الفطر عن عائلته إذا لم يكونوا معه في البلاد ، فإذا كان هو في مكة وهم في الرياض جاز أن يدفع زكاة الفطر عنهم في مكة ، ولكن الأفضل أن يزكي الإنسان زكاة الفطر في المكان الذي أدركه وقت الدفع وهو فيه فإذا أدرك الإنسان وقت الدفع وهو في مكة فيدفعها في مكة، وإن كان في الرياض يدفعها في الرياض، وإذا كان بعض العائلة في مكة وبعضهم في الرياض، فالذين في الرياض يدفعونها في الرياض، والذين في مكة يدفعونها في مكة؛ لأن زكاة الفطر تتبع البدن.

----------


## أبوعبيدة الأثري الليبي

فتاوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله من مجموع فتاوى ومقالات :

حكم إخراج زكاة الفطر من غير الأصناف المنصوص عليها

السؤال : 
هل يجوز أداء زكاة الفطر من الحبوب القطنية، كالأرز والذرة والشعير والدخن ولو كانت باقية عليها قشرتها ؟ 

الجواب : 
يجوز ذلك إذا كانت قوت البلد في أصح قولي العلماء ، لكن بعد التصفية من القشور ؛ لقول الله سبحانه : { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَنفِقُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ }[1] ، ولأن ذلك أبرأ للذمة وأرفق بالفقير ، إلا الشعير فإنه لا تجب تصفيته من قشره ؛ لما في ذلك من المشقة ، لكن إذا أخرج من الأرز ونحوه من الحبوب التي الأصلح حفظها في قشرها ما يتحقق معه أنه أدى الواجب من الحب المصفى فإنه لا حرج في ذلك إن شاء الله ، مراعاة لمصلحة المالك والفقير . والله الموفق . 


[1] سورة البقرة ، الآية 267 


المصدر : 
استفتاء شخصي قُدِّم لسماحته عندما كان رئيساً للجامعة الإسلامية ، وقد صدرت الإجابة عنه من مكتب سماحته برقم 1065 / خ في 14/5/1394هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر

هل يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر من الأرز ؟ 
الجواب : 
يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر من الرز وغيره من قوت البلد ؛ لأن الزكاة مواساة ، وإخراج الفطرة من الرز من أحسن المواساة ؛ لكونه من خير طعام الناس اليوم . 

المصدر : 
من ضمن أسئلة موجهة لسماحته من( صحيفة عكاظ ) أجاب عنها سماحته بتاريخ 23/9/1408هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر 

لا تؤدى زكاة الفطر نقوداً وإنما تؤدى طعاماً
ما رأيكم في زكاة الفطر نقوداً ؟ 

الجواب : 
اختلف أهل العلم في ذلك ، والذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم أنها لا تؤدى نقوداً وإنما تؤدى طعاماً ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه أخرجوها طعاماً ، واخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله فرضها علينا صاعاً من كذا وصاعاً من كذا فلا تخرج نقوداً ، فالنقود تختلف ، والحبوب تختلف ، منها الطيب والوسط وغير ذلك ، فالنقود فيها خطر ولم يفعلها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أصحابه ، ودعوى بعض الناس أنها أحب للفقراء ليس بشيء ، بل إخراج ما أوجب الله هو المطلوب والفقراء موضع صرف ، فالواجب أن يعطوا ما فرض الله على الإنسان من زكاة الفطر ، من الطعام لا من النقود ، ولو كان بعض أهل العلم قال بذلك ، لكنه قول ضعيف مرجوح ، والصواب أنها تخرج طعاماً لا نقوداً صاعاً من كل نوع ، من البر ، أو من الشعير ، أو من التمر ، أو من الإقط ، أو الزبيب ؛ لقول أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : ( كنا نعطيها في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعاً من طعام أو صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير ، أو صاعاً من زبيب أو صاعاً من إقط ) [1] متفق على صحته . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] رواه البخاري في ( الزكاة ) باب صاع من زبيب برقم 1508 ، ومسلم في ( الزكاة ) باب زكاة الفطر على المسلمين من التمر والشعير برقم 985 


المصدر : 
من ضمن أسئلة موجهة لسماحته بعد محاضرته عن ( الزكاة ومكانتها في الإسلام ) في الجامع الكبير بالرياض - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر

لا يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر نقوداً ، والسنة توزيها في بلد المزكي
السؤال : 
هل يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر ريالات ، وهل يجوز إخراجها في غير بلدها ؟ 

الجواب : 
لا يجوز إخراجها نقوداً عند جمهور أهل العلم ، وإنما الواجب إخراجها من الطعام ، كما أخرجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، وهي صاع واحد من قوت البلد ، من تمر أو أرز أو غيرهما ، بصاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عن الذكر والأنثى والصغير والكبير والحر والمملوك من المسلمين . والسنة توزيعها بين الفقراء في بلد المزكي وعدم نقلها إلى بلد آخر ؛ لإغناء فقراء بلده وسد حاجتهم . ويجوز إخراجها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين ، كما كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رضي الله عنهم يفعلون ذلك ، وبذلك يكون أول وقتها الليلة الثامنة والعشرين من رمضان . والله ولي التوفيق. 

المصدر : 
من ضمن أسئلة موجهة لسماحته من ( صحيفة عكاظ ) وقد أجاب عنها سماحته بتاريخ 23/9/1408هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر 

المشروع توزيع زكاة الفطر بين فقراء البلد
السؤال : 
بالنسبة للفطرة هل توزع على فقراء بلدتنا أم على غيرهم ؟ وإذا كنا نسافر قبل العيد بثلاثة أيام ماذا نفعل تجاه الفطرة ؟ 
الجواب : 
السنة توزيع زكاة الفطر بين فقراء البلد صباح يوم العيد قبل الصلاة ، ويجوز توزيعها قبل ذلك بيوم أو يومين ابتداء من اليوم الثامن والعشرين . وإذا سافر من عليه زكاة الفطر قبل العيد بيومين أو أكثر أخرجها في البلاد الإسلامية التي يسافر إليها ، وإن كانت غير إسلامية التمس بعض فقراء المسلمين وسلمها لهم . وإن كان سفره بعد جواز إخراجها فالمشروع له توزيعها بين فقراء بلده ؛ لأن المقصود منها مواساتهم والإحسان إليهم وإغناؤهم عن سؤال الناس أيام العيد . 

المصدر : 
نشر في ( كتاب الدعوة ) ج2 ص 171 وفي كتاب ( فتاوى إسلامية ) جمع وترتيب الشيخ محمد المسند ج2 ص 100 ، وفي كتاب ( مجموعة فتاوى سماحة الشيخ ) - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر 

الأفضل و الأحوط إخراج زكاة الفطر في البلد الذي تقيم فيهالسؤال : 
أرسلت زكاة الفطر الخاصة بي على أهلي في مصر لكي يخرجوها في البلد ، وأنا مقيم في السعودية ، فهل هذا العمل صحيح ؟

الجواب : 
لا بأس بذلك وتجزئ إن شاء الله في أصح قولي العلماء لكن إخراجها في محلك الذي تقيم فيه أفضل وأحوط ، وإذا بعثتها لأهلك ليخرجوها على الفقراء في بلدك فلا بأس . 

المصدر : 
استفتاء شخصي ، وقد أجاب عنه سماحة الشيخ عندما كان رئيساً لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد ، ونشر في كتاب ( مجموعة فتاوى سماحة الشيخ ) - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر

شرع الله زكاة الفطر مواساة للفقراء والمحاويج

السؤال : 
هل يجوز إعطاء زكاة الفطر لإمام القرية وإن كان ميسور الحال وليس فقيراً معدماً ؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله ؟ 
الجواب : 
زكاة الفطر شرعها الله مواساة للفقراء والمحاويج وطعمة للمساكين . فإن كان إمام القرية ميسور الحال عنده ما يكفيه لم يجز أن يعطى زكاة الفطر ولا غيرها من الزكوات ، أما إن كان راتبه لا يكفيه ؛ لكثرة عائلته أو بسبب آخر ، فلا بأس أن يعطى من زكاة الفطر وغيرها.

المصدر : 
من ضمن أسئلة متفرقة عن الزكاة موجهة لسماحته في مجلسه - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر

حكم من نسي إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل صلاة العيد
السؤال : 
أعددت زكاة الفطر قبل العيد لإعطائها إلى فقير أعرفه، ولكنني نسيت إخراجها ولم أتذكر إلا في صلاة العيد ، وقد أخرجتها بعد الصلاة . فما الحكم ؟ 

الجواب : 
لا ريب أن الواجب إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل صلاة العيد كما أمر بهذا النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكن لا حرج عليك فيما فعلت ، فإخراجها بعد الصلاة يجزئ والحمد لله ، وإن كان جاء في الحديث أنه صدقة من الصدقات ، لكن ذلك لا يمنع الإجزاء ، وأنه وقع في محله ، ونرجو أن يكون مقبولاً ، وأن تكون زكاة كاملة ؛ لأنك لم تؤخر ذلك عمداً ، وإنما أخرته نسياناً ، وقد قال الله عز وجل في كتابه العظيم : { رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا } [1] ، وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: يقول الله عز وجل :(( قد فعلت )) [2] ، فأجاب دعوة عباده المؤمنين في عدم المؤاخذة بالنسيان والخطأ . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] سورة البقرة ، الآية 286 
[2] رواه مسلم في ( الإيمان ) باب بيان انه سبحانه وتعالى لم يكلف إلا ما يطاق برقم 126 

المصدر : 
نشر في كتاب ( فتاوى إسلامية ) جمع وترتيب الشيخ محمد المسند ج2 ص 99 - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر 

إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل الصلاة واجب ، ومن نسي ذلك فلا شيء عليه
السؤال : 
ما حكم من لم يخرج زكاة الفطر إلا أثناء الخطبة بعد صلاة العيد ، وذلك من اجل نسيانه ؟ 

الجواب : 
إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل الصلاة واجب ، ومن نسي ذلك فلا شيء عليه سوى إخراجها بعد ذلك ؛ لأنها فريضة ، فعليه أن يخرجها متى ذكرها ، ولا يجوز لأحد أن يتعمد تأخيرها إلى ما بعد صلاة العيد في أصح قولي العلماء ؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر المسلمين أن يؤدوها قبل صلاة العيد .

المصدر : 
نشر في كتاب ( مجموعة فتاوى سماحة الشيخ ) إعداد وتقديم د. عبد الله الطيار والشيخ أحمد الباز ج5 ص 101 - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر

حكم إخراج زكاة الفطر عن الأخت
السؤال : 
أنا تايلاندي الجنسية ، طالب في إحدى جامعات السودان ، ولي أخت صغيرة في بلدي تايلاند لم تبلغ حتى الآن ، وخلال الشهور الماضية جاءني خبر مفجع وهو أن أبي توفي تاركاً أختي الصغيرة . سؤالي : هل يجب عليًّ إخراج زكاة الفطر عنها ؟ علماً أنه ليس لها أخ سواي ينفق عليها

الجواب : 
إذا كان والدك توفي قبل انسلاخ رمضان ولم يؤد أحد من أقاربك زكاة الفطر عن أختك فإن عليك أن تؤدي زكاة الفطر عنها إذا كنت تستطيع ذلك ، وعليك أيضاً أن ترسل إليها من النفقة ما يقوم بحالها حسب طاقتك ؛ لقول الله سبحانه : { لِيُنفِقْ ذُو سَعَةٍ مِّن سَعَتِهِ وَمَن قُدِرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ فَلْيُنفِقْ مِمَّا آتَاهُ اللَّهُ } [1] ، وقوله سبحانه: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ }[2] . 
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يدخل الجنة قاطع رحم )) [3] ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قال له رجل : يا رسول الله ، من أبر ؟ قال: (( أمك )) قال : ثم من ؟ قال : (( أمك )) قال : ثم من ؟ قال: (( أباك ثم الأقرب فالأقرب )) [4] أخرجهما مسلم في صحيحه ؛ ولأن الإنفاق عليها من صلة الرحم الواجبة إذا لم يوجد من يقوم بالنفقة عليها سواك ، ولم يخلف لها أبوك من التركة ما يقوم بحالها ، وفقكما الله لكل خير .


[1] سورة الطلاق ، الآية 7 
[2] سورة التغابن ، الآية 16
[3] رواه مسلم في ( البر والصلة والآداب ) باب صلى الرحم وتحريم قطيعتها برقم ( 2556) 
[4] رواه الإمام أحمد في ( مسند البصريين ) حديث بهز بن حكيم برقم (19524) ، والترمذي في ( البر والصلة ) باب ما جاء في بر الوالدين برقم 1897

المصدر : 
نشر في ( كتاب الدعوة ) ج2 ص 170 وفي كتاب ( مجموعة فتاوى سماحة الشيخ ) إعداد وتقديم د . عبد الله الطيار والشيخ أحمد الباز ، ج5 ص 98 - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع عشر .

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

جزاكم الله خيرا لنقلكم هده الفتاوى المباركة
الا انه معلوم ان هناك خلاف بين اهل العلم في حكم اخراج الزكاة نقدا 
وقد اشار الشيخ سلمان العودة لهدا الخلاف الفقهي بين الفقهاء في شرحه لبلوغ المرام كتاب الزكاة...فقد اجاد وافاد
ومما استدل عليه ان الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز قد عمم تخريج الزكاة نقدا في عصره ولو يكن هناك من خالفه في المسالة ... واتى ايضا بادلة كثيرة مما يظهر ان في المسالة سعة ولله الحمد ...
ننتظر مشاركات علماءنا الافاضل في الموضوع لتتم الفاءدة.
اخوكم ابو عبد البر السوسي

----------


## علي الفضلي

أحسنتم أخي أبا عبيدة ، جمع مبارك فبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## علي الفضلي

> الا انه معلوم ان هناك خلاف بين اهل العلم في حكم اخراج الزكاة نقدا


أبا عبد البر : - حفظكم الله تعالى - إذا جاء نهر الله بطل نهر معقل ! جاء النص عن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، وتقول خلاف!! فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره ....
[  فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعا.....]
والله الهادي.

----------


## أبوعبيدة الأثري الليبي

> جزاكم الله خيرا لنقلكم هده الفتاوى المباركة
> الا انه معلوم ان هناك خلاف بين اهل العلم في حكم اخراج الزكاة نقدا 
> اخوكم ابو عبد البر السوسي


بارك الله فيكم أخي أبوعبدالبر لكن قول مرجوح وخلاف الأدلة 
وخير الهدي هدى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وإخراجها نقود لا تجزي وإن قال بها كان من كان لأن عندنا 
الأدلة واضحة والله الموفق ونشكر مروكم .

----------


## أبو عثمان النفيعي

جزاكم الله خيراً
هل يجوز دفع قيمة صاع من الأرز نقداً إلى هيئة خيرية وتقوم هي بشراء الأرز وتوزيعه على المحتاجين؟

----------


## محمد آل جندى

أحسن الله إليك أخى الكريم أبو عبيدة ، و جزاك عنَّا خير الجزاء، و لا حكم بعد حكم الله و رسوله، و لكن أريد أخى الكريم تحقيق موقف الإمام أبى حنيفة من إخراج القيمة فى زكاة الفطر تحقيقاً حديثياً بمعنى هل صحت أسانيد إليه بجواز إخراج القيمة و إن كان معمول به فى المذهب؟، وجزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الكريم علي الفضلي، استشهادك بالآية الكريمة في هذا السياق محل نظر ..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله:
(اخراج القيمة للحاجة أوالمصلحة أو العَدل فلا بأس به ... مثل أن يكون المستحقون للزكاة طلبوا منه إعطاء القيمة لكونها أنفع فيعطيهم إياها، أو يرى الساعي أن أخذها أنفع للفقراء).اهـ
وأنظر مصنف ابن أبي شيبة، كتاب الزكاة، باب في اعطاء الدراهم في زكاة الفطر.
وجواز إخراج القيمة هو مذهب البخاري رحمه الله، وهو بهذا قد وافق الحنفية، مع كثرة مخالفته لهم، لكن قاده إلى ذلك الدليل، كما قال ابن رشيد رحمه الله.
وأنا لا أناقش أصل الموضوع، وإنما أحبت إيضاح أن الاستشهاد بالآية الكريمة في هذا السياق محل نظر ...
والمسألة مبناها على الفقه والنظر ..
والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أبومنصور

> الا انه معلوم ان هناك خلاف بين اهل العلم في حكم اخراج الزكاة نقدا 
> ننتظر مشاركات علماءنا الافاضل في الموضوع لتتم الفاءدة.


إخراج زكاة الفطر نقداً 
السؤال 
هل يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر نقداً بدلاً من الطعام ، وذلك لحاجة الناس الآن إلى النقد أكثر من الطعام ؟ 
الجواب 
المجيب : أ.د. سعود بن عبدالله الفنيسان 
إخراج القيمة في زكاة الفطر اختلف فيها العلماء على قولين : 
الأول : 
المنع من ذلك . قال به الأئمة الثلاثة مالك ، والشافعي ، وأحمد ، وقال به الظاهرية أيضاً ، واستدلوا بحديث عبد الله بن عمر في الصحيحين " فرض رسول الله زكاة الفطر صاعاً من تمر ، أو صاعاً من بر ، أو صاعاً من شعير ،(وفي رواية أو صاعاً من أقط)، على الصغير والكبير من المسلمين . ووجه استدلالهم من الحديث : لو كانت القيمة يجوز إخراجها في زكاة الفطر لذكرها رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ولا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة ، وأيضاً نص في الحديث الآخر " أغنوهم في هذا اليوم"، وقالوا: غنى الفقراء في هذا اليوم يوم العيد يكون فيما يأكلون حتى لا يضطروا لسؤال الناس الطعام يوم العيد . 
والقول الثاني : 
يجوز إخراج القيمة ( نقوداً أو غيرها ) في زكاة الفطر ، قال به الإمام أبو حنيفة وأصحابه ، وقال به من التابعين سفيان الثوري ، والحسن البصري ، والخليفة عمر ابن عبد العزيز ، وروي عن بعض الصحابة كمعاوية بن أبي سفيان ، حيث قال : " إني لأرى مدين من سمراء الشام تعدل صاعاً من تمر " ، وقال الحسن البصري : " لا بأس أن تعطى الدراهم في صدقة الفطر " ، وكتب الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى عامله في البصرة : أن يأخذ من أهل الديون من أعطياتهم من كل إنسان نصف درهم ، وذكر ابن المنذر في كتابه (الأوسط) : إن الصحابة أجازوا إخراج نصف صاع من القمح ؛ لأنهم رأوه معادلاً في القيمة للصاع من التمر ، أو الشعير .
*ومما سبق يتبين أن الخلاف قديم وفي الأمر سعة ، فإخراج أحد الأصناف المذكورة في الحديث يكون في حال ما إذا كان الفقير يسد حاجته الطعام في ذلك اليوم يوم العيد ، وإخراج القيمة يجوز في حال ما إذا كانت النقود أنفع للفقير كما هو الحال في معظم بلدان العالم اليوم ، ولعل حديث رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – " أغنوهم في هذا اليوم" ، يؤيد هذا القول ؛ لأن حاجة الفقير الآن لا تقتصر على الطعام فقط ، بل تتعداه إلى اللباس ونحوه .. ، ولعل العلة في تعيين الأصناف المذكورة في الحديث ، هي: الحاجة إلى الطعام والشراب وندرة النقود في ذلك العصر ،حيث كانت أغلب مبايعاتهم بالمقايضة، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فإن الحكم يدور مع علته وجوداً وعدماً ، فيجوز إخراج النقود في زكاة الفطر للحاجة القائمة والملموسة للفقير اليوم . والله أعلم .* 
----------------------------------------------------
دفع زكاة الفطر مالاً
السؤال 
فضيلة الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان _حفظه الله_ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
لقد حصل خلاف بين بعض الإخوة في حكم دفع زكاة الفطرة مالاً بدلاً من الطعام، وكان لكل شخص رأيه من الناحية العلمية وأختصرها لكم في عجالة :
الأول يقول: يحرم دفع زكاة الفطرة مالاً؛ لأنه مخالف لفعل الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_. 
الثاني يقول : الأفضل أن تدفع طعاماً ودفع المال جائز، ولكن مخالف للسنة .
الثالث يقول: الأفضل أن ينظر حال الفقير وحال بلده ووضعه، فقد يكون المال أفضل له.
فالسؤال يا فضيلة الشيخ : هل أحد من السلف أفتى بدفع المال بدلاً من الطعام ؟
وهل لو أن أحداً دفع زكاة الفطر مالاً؛ لأن الفقير يريد ذلك يكون أفضل ؟
الإجابة
اجاب عليه فضيلة الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد: 
هذه المسألة إحدى المسائل الخلافية، وأئمة السلف مختلفون في دفع القيمة في زكاة الفطر .
وترجيح هذا أو ذاك محل اجتهاد فلا يضلل المخالف أو يبدع .
والأصل في الاختلاف في مثل هذه المسألة أنه لا يفسد المودة بين المتنازعين ولا يوغر في صدورهم، فكل منهما محسن ولا تثريب على من انتهى إلى ما سمع .
وقد كان كثير من الأئمة يقولون في حديثهم عن المسائل الخلافية: " قولنا صواب يحتمل الخطأ ، وقول غيرنا خطأ يحتمل الصواب " .
وقد ذهب أكثر الأئمة إلى أنه لا يجوز إخراج القيمة في زكاة الفطر.
قال الإمام أحمد:" أخاف ألا يجزئه، خلاف سنة رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_"، وهذا مذهب مالك والشافعي.
وقال الإمام ابن حزم _رحمه الله_ : " لا تجزئ قيمة أصلاً؛ لأن ذلك غير ما فرض رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ".
و ذهب عطاء والحسن البصري وعمر بن عبد العزيز والثوري وأبو حنيفة وغيرهم إلى جواز دفع القيمة عن الطعام .
قال أبو إسحاق السبيعي - وهو أحد أئمة التابعين - :" أدركتهم وهم يؤدون في صدقة رمضان الدراهم بقيمة الطعام "، رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف .
والحجة لذلك :
1- أنه لم يثبت عن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ولا عن أحد من الصحابة نص في تحريم دفع القيمة .
2- الأحاديث الواردة في النص على أصناف معينة من الطعام لا تفيد تحريم ما عداها، بدليل أن الصحابة _رضي الله عنهم_ أجازوا إخراج القمح - وهو غير منصوص عليه - عن الشعير والتمر ونحو ذلك من الأصناف الواردة في الأحاديث الصحيحة .
3- ذهب كثير من الصحابة بل أكثرهم في عهد معاوية إلى جواز إخراج نصف صاع من سمراء الشام بدلاً من صاع من تمر ، فهذا دليل على أنهم يرون نصف الصاع معادلاً في القيمة للصاع من التمر أو الشعير ونحو ذلك .
3- أن المقصود من الزكاة: إغناء الفقراء والمال أنفع لبعضهم من الطعام فيعد في ذلك حال الفقير في كل بلد .
4- كثير من الفقراء يأخذ الطعام ويبيعه في يومه أو غده بأقل من ثمنه، فلا هو الذي انتفع بالطعام ولا هو الذي أخذ قيمة هذا الصاع بثمن المثل ، والله أعلم .
http://saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/170.htm

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

اخي ابو منصور جزاكم الله خيرا لهدا التوضيح فقد اثلجتم صدري.....
المسالة والحمد لله خلافية ....بين اهل العلم
بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم في الدارين الدنيا والاخرة
اخوكم ابو عبد البر السوسي

----------


## علي الفضلي

> اخي ابو منصور جزاكم الله خيرا لهدا التوضيح فقد اثلجتم صدري.....
> المسالة والحمد لله خلافية ....بين اهل العلم


سبحان الله ! خلاف مقابل النص ، وعمل الصحابة عليه ،ولم يثبت عن صحابي واحد أنه أخرج القيمة ! أقول : سبحان الله : [ من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ].
أخي أشرف : ما زال أهل العلم في باب الاتباع يستدلون بهذه الآية ، ولا ينكر بعضهم على بعض .
وأما عن سؤال أخينا أبي عثمان : فنعم يجوز فهو من باب التوكيل .
والله الهادي.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> أخي أشرف : ما زال أهل العلم في باب الاتباع يستدلون بهذه الآية ، ولا ينكر بعضهم على بعض


الأخ على الفضلي، سلام عليك، وبعد:
أولا: هل من شأن أهل العلم الاحتجاج بهذه الآية الكريمة على المخالِف في مسألة من مسائل الخلاف السائغ المعتبر .. 
ثانيا: هل تأملت قوله تعالى: (يخالفون عن أمره). الحجرات، 63. هل تأملت: (يخالفون) ؟!
ثالثا: هل تصرِّح بتنزيل الآية الكريمة على مَن جوَّز إخراج القيمة
رابعا:  هل تدري منشأ الخلاف في هذه المسألة ؟

----------


## أبو عثمان النفيعي

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمه وفضله
الأفضل إخراجها صاع من طعام عملاً بالسنّة، ولا أظن أنّ المسألة فيها مشقّة، ولا أنكر الخلاف
والله أعلم

----------


## علي الفضلي

ذكر الإمام الشاطبي في كتابه الاعتصام (1ص132) (أن الزبير بن بكار  قال: سمعت مالك بن أنس –وأتاه رجل فقال: يا أبا عبد الله! من أين أُحرِم ؟ قال :من ذي الحليفة من حيث أحرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :إني أريد أن أحرم من المسجد ؛فقال: لا تفعل .قال فإني أريد أن أحرم من المسجد من عند القبر .قال :لا تفعل فإني أخشى عليك الفتنة !؛فقال : وأي فتنة هذه؟ إنما هي أميالٌ أزيدها !، قال : وأي فتنة أعظم من أن ترى أنك سبقت إلى فضيلة قصّر عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! إني سمعت الله عز وجل يقول :{فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم } . 
قال ابن كثير في هذه الآية : وقوله تعالى: {فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره} قال :أي عن أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وهو سبيله ومنهاجه وطريقته وسنته وشريعته ؛فتوزن الأقوال والأعمال بأقواله وأعماله ؛ فما وافق ذلك قُبل وما خالف فهو مردود على قائله وفاعله كائنا من كان ------- إلى أن قال:{أن تصيبهم فتنة } أي في قلوبهم من كفر أو نفاق أو بدعه ؛ {أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم }أي في الدنيا بقتل أو حد  أو حبس أو نحو ذلك.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الفاضل علي الفضلي
لم تات بشيء - مع تقديري لك -
وقد أخطأتَ بلا ريب في إيرادك الآية الكريمة في هذا السياق، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم
وأعتذر مقدما إن أبطأت عليك ..

----------


## أبوعبيدة الأثري الليبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أولا الخلاف الذي فيها خلاف مرجوح والقول الذي عليه الجمهور هو إخراجها صاعا .
وثانيا أقوال العلماء يستدل لها ولا يستدل بها .
ولا إجتهاد مع النص .
وتأملوا قليلا كلام الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله فهو كافي وشافي في هذه المسألة :
حكم دفع زكاة الفطر نقوداً 
الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ورسوله محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين . وبعد : فقد سألني كثير من الإخوان عن حكم دفع زكاة الفطر نقوداً . 
والجواب : لا يخفى على كل مسلم له أدنى بصيرة أن أهم أركان دين الإسلام الحنيف شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله . ومقتضى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله أن لا يعبد إلا الله وحده ، ومقتضى شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله ، أن لا يعبد الله سبحانه إلا بما شرعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وزكاة الفطر عبادة بإجماع المسلمين ، والعبادات الأصل فيها التوقيف ، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يتعبد بأي عبادة إلا بما ثبت عن المشرع الحكيم عليه صلوات الله وسلامه ، الذي قال عنه ربه تبارك وتعالى: { وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى . إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى }[1] ، وقال هو في ذلك : (( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد )) [2] ، (( من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ))[3] . وقد بيَّن هو صلوات الله وسلامه عليه زكاة الفطر بما ثبت عنه في الأحاديث الصحيحة : صاعاً من طعام ، أو صاعاً من تمر ، أو صاعاً من شعير ، أو صاعاً من زبيب ، أو صاعاً من إقط . فقد روى البخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله ، عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : (( فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعاً من تمر أو صاعاً من شعير على العبد والحر والذكر والأنثى والصغير والكبير من المسلمين ، وأمر بها أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس إلى الصلاة )) [4] . وقال أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : ( كنا نعطيها في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعاً من طعام أو صاعاً من تمر ، أو صاعاً من شعير أو صاعاً من زبيب ) ، وفي رواية (( أو صاعاً من إقط ))[5] متفق على صحته . فهذه سنة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في زكاة الفطر . ومعلوم أن وقت هذا التشريع وهذا الإخراج يوجد بيد المسلمين وخاصة في مجتمع المدينة الدينار والدرهم اللذان هما العملة السائدة آنذاك ولم يذكرهما صلوات الله وسلامه عليه في زكاة الفطر ، فلو كان شيء يجزئ في زكاة الفطر منهما لأبانه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ؛ إذ لا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة ،ولو فعل ذلك لنقله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم . وما ورد في زكاة السائمة من الجبران المعروف مشروط بعدم وجود ما يجب إخراجه ، وخاص بما ورد فيه ، كما سبق أن الأصل في العبادات التوقيف ، ولا نعلم أن أحداً من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخرج النقود في زكاة الفطر ، وهم أعلم الناس بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحرص الناس على العمل بها ، ولو وقع منهم شيء من ذلك لنقل كما نقل غيره من أقوالهم وأفعالهم المتعلقة بالأمور الشرعية ، وقد قال الله سبحانه : { لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ }[6] ، وقال عز وجل : " { وَالسَّابِقُونَ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ}[7] . ومما ذكرنا يتضح لصاحب الحق أن إخراج النقود في زكاة الفطر لا يجوز ولا يجزئ عمن أخرجه ؛ لكونه مخالفاً لما ذكر من الأدلة الشرعية . وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا وسائر المسلمين للفقه في دينه ، والثبات عليه والحذر من كل ما يخالف شرعه ، إنه جواد كريم ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه . الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
والله الموفق .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=7834

----------


## علي الفضلي

قال الشيخ العلامة الفقيه الأصولي محمد بن صالح العثيمين في " مجالس رمضان " :
[ ولايُجزِئُ إخراجُ قيمةِ الطعامِ لأنَّ ذلك خلافُ ما أَمَرَ به رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم. وقد ثبتَ عنه صلى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قالَ: «مَنْ عَمِلَ عملاً ليس عليه أمرُنا فهو رَدٌّ»، وفي روايةٍ: «من أحْدَثَ في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رَدٌّ»، رواه مسلم. وأصلُه في الصحيحين ومعنى رَدٌّ مردودٌ].انتهى المقصود!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6546

----------


## أبوعبيدة الأثري الليبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كثير من الناس تقول له قال رسوله , فيقول قال الشيخ فلان الم يسمعوا قوله تعالى : (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يد الله ورسوله )) أي لا تقدموا قول أحد على قول الله ورسوله وقال ابن عباس يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء أقول لكم قال رسول الله وتقولون : قال أبو بكر وعمر !
والله المستعان .
العبرة بالدليل أخي الكريم أشرف بن محمد وليس بالإستدلال .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بسم الله 
أخي الفاضل أبا عبيدة
من باب العلم بالشيء
جميع مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع ليس لها تعلق أصيل بالمسألة مثار النقاش، فتنبه.

----------


## عمر الإمبابي

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
مقال مفيد جدا:
http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Article.aspx?ArticleID=1019

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم أشرف : قلتم : ( قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله:اخراج القيمة للحاجة أوالمصلحة أو العَدل فلا بأس به ... مثل أن يكون المستحقون للزكاة طلبوا منه إعطاء القيمة لكونها أنفع فيعطيهم إياها، أو يرى الساعي أن أخذها أنفع للفقراء).اهـ

لم تذكروا المصدر .

( الفتاوى 25/83) .. وهو في الزكاة لا زكاة الفطر !!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الفاضل سليمان الخراشي، سلام عليك وبعد:
نص كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يشمل زكاة الفطر أيضا
وراجع الإنصاف، للمرداوي، 6/448-449، تركي.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

وعليكم السلام : حبذا ذكر ما في الإنصاف . وكلام شيخ الإسلام - رعاك الله - واضحٌ . وأحكام الزكاة تختلف عن أحكام صدقة الفطر في أمور كثيرة .

----------


## علي الفضلي

بارك الله في الأخوين الفاضلين الشيخ الخراشي والشيخ أشرف .
قال في مجموع الفتاوى (25/79) : "وأما إذا أعطاه القيمة ففيه نزاع: هل يجوز مطلقاً؟ أو لا يجوز مطلقاً؟ أو يجوز في بعض الصور للحاجة، أو المصلحة الراجحة؟ على ثلاثة أقوال ـ في مذهب أحمد وغيره ـ وهذا القول أعدل الأقوال" يعني القول الأخير. 
وقال في موضع آخر (25/82): "وأما إخراج القيمة في الزكاة والكفارة ونحو ذلك، فالمعروف من مذهب مالك والشافعي أنه لا يجوز، وعند أبي حنيفة يجوز، وأحمد ـ رحمه الله ـ قد منع القيمة في مواضع، وجوزها في مواضع، فمن أصحابه من أقر النص، ومنهم من جعلها على روايتين. والأظهر في هذا: أن إخراج القيمة لغير حاجة ولا مصلحة راجحة ممنوع منه... إلى أن قال رحمه الله: "وأما إخراج القيمة للحاجة، أو المصلحة، أو العدل فلا بأس به" أ هـ.
شيخ سليمان : تأمل الملون بالأحمر ، وقل لي رأيك إذا تكرمت.

----------


## علي الفضلي

الحمد لله ، أفادنا الأخ الكريم المزروع فائدة في رفع الإشكال عن مذهب ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - وهي :
قال البرهان ابن القيم في اختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمهما الله – ( ص 138 ) :

70 – وأنه يجوز إخراج القيمة في زكاة المال وزكاة الفطر إذا كان أنفع للمساكين [ .... ] يجوز إخراج القيمة مطلقاً .

----------


## بن عبد الغنى

> الأخ الفاضل علي الفضلي
> لم تات بشيء - مع تقديري لك -
> وقد أخطأتَ بلا ريب في إيرادك الآية الكريمة في هذا السياق، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم
> وأعتذر مقدما إن أبطأت عليك ..


بل استشهد بها احد جبال العلم
مالك ابن انس رحمه الله 
وكذلك نفهم من تفسير ابن كثير لها واكتفيت بهذين لانهما هما اللذين استشهد بهما اخونا الفضلى حفظه الله 
فأرى انك كنت عنيفا مع الرجل وهو من خيرة طلاب العلم ولانزكى على الله احدا

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لماذا أخي بن عبد الغني تريد إفساد المودة بيني وبين أخي الفضلي
والله ما قصدت العنف معه أبدا ..
وإيراده لكلام الإمام مالك والحافظ ابن كثير أراه في غير محله تماما
وأراه قد قنع بهذا رعاك الله !
وأنا لو فصَّلت القول في كل مداخلة بغية الإبانة لذهب وقتي وعملي
فدعها تمر بسلام عفا الله عنك !

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً على هذه المناقشة العلمية النافعة بإذن الله ...


قال شيخ الإسلام (25/82): "وأما إخراج القيمة في الزكاة والكفارة ونحو ذلك، فالمعروف من مذهب مالك والشافعي أنه لا يجوز، وعند أبي حنيفة يجوز، وأحمد ـ رحمه الله ـ قد منع القيمة في مواضع، وجوزها في مواضع، فمن أصحابه من أقر النص، ومنهم من جعلها على روايتين. والأظهر في هذا: أن إخراج القيمة لغير حاجة ولا مصلحة راجحة ممنوع منه... إلى أن قال رحمه الله: "وأما إخراج القيمة للحاجة، أو المصلحة، أو العدل فلا بأس به" أ هـ.

و زكاة الفطر عند شيخ الإسلام من جنس الكفارات ، و الله أعلم .
قال رحمه الله (25/72-75):

( فإن هذه الصدقة هل تجري مجرى صدقة الأموال أو صدقة الأبدان ؛ كالكفارات ؟ على قولين ... ـ إلى أن قال : ـ و من قال بالثاني ؛ أن صدقة الفطر تجري مجرى كفارة اليمين و الظهار و القتل و الجماع في رمضان ، و مجرى كفارة الحج ، فإن سببها هو البدن ليس هو المال ... و لهذا أوجبها الله طعاماً ، كما أوجب الكفارة طعاماً ، و على هذا لا يجزئ إطعامها إلا لمن يستحق الكفارة ... ـ إلى أن قال : ـ و في الضحايا و الهدايا لما كان المقصود الأكل كان الذكر أفضل من الأنثى ، و كانت الهدايا و الضحايا إذا تصدق بها أو ببعضها فإنما هو للمساكين ؛ أهل الحاجة دون استيعاب المصارف الثمانية ، و صدقة الفطر وجبت طعاماً للأكل لا للاستنماء ، فعلم أنها من جنس الكقارات ) اهـ.

----------


## علي الفضلي

> وأراه قد قنع بهذا رعاك الله !


جزى الله أخانا ابن عبد الغني على خيرا على حسن ظنه بي ، وأسأل الله أن يغفر له ما تفضل به.
وأما أني أزعل على أخينا الفاضل أشرف فلا.
وأما أني قنعت بكلام الأخ الفاضل أشرف في قوله : إن كلام الإمامين مالك و ابن كثير في غير محله . أي في عدم ردي ! فأنا غالبا إذا كان رد المخالف ضعيفا ظاهرا في الضعف فإني لا أرد عليه ، وعدم ردي على كلمتك من هذه البابة ، لا قناعة بها ، وإلا فالإمام مالك استدل بهذه الآية في مسألة خلافية معروفة مشابهة لمسألتنا مشابهة قوية ، والمخالف للجمهور فيها هو أيضا أبو حنيفة رحمه الله ، فالمسألة فقهية خلافية ، واستدل الإمام على ذاك الرجل بهذه الآية.
فتأمل.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وفقك الله أخي علي الفضلي

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

إجمالا
الإمام مالك رضي الله عنه يسوق هذه الآية الكريمة في مقام الاحتجاج على مَن يقابل السنن بالرأي، انظر: التمهيد، 8/411
لذا الاستشهاد بها في مسألة قد تنازعتها الأدلة، واختلف فيها الأئمة .. محل نظر وخارج نطاق البحث
الحافظ ابن كثير كلامه عام .. هل احتجّ الحافظ ابن كثير بهذه الآية على المخالف في مسألة انقسم فيها أهل العلم إلى عدة أقوال، ولكل قول من هذه الأقوال حظه من النظر ؟!
ثم يرجى من الأخ عليّ أن يترك لنا إشارة نعرف بها هل ترك الرد عجزا أم لضعف رد المخالف له : )

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

تأمل يا أخ علي تعليق الشاطبي على الأثر الذي أتيتَ به عن النجم رحمه الله:
(وهذه الفتنة التي ذكرها مالك رحمه الله تفسير الآية: هي شأن أهل البدع، وقاعدتهم التي يؤسِّسون عليها بنيانهم، فإنهم يرون أن ما ذكره الله في كتابه، وما سنَّه نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: دون ما اهتدوا إليه بعقولهم ... ).اهـ إلخ

فهل يدخل في أهل البدع - الذين جعلوا عقولهم دليلا - يا رعاك الله الخليفة الراشد عمر بن العزيز رضي الله عنه، وإمام الدنيا الفذ البخاري رحمه الله، ثم الإمام المحقق النحرير المدقق النميري رحمه الله - على تفصيل في قوله -، وكذا غيرهم من أهل العلم والتقى والورع  ؟!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وفائدة للأخ علي
مصدر الشاطبي: ابن العربي، في أحكام القرآن
وقد سقطت الواسطة بين الزبير بن بكار وبين النجم
والواسطة هي: سفيان ابن عيينة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأسأل الله أن يتولانا بلطفه .. وأن يغفر لنا جميعا

----------


## علي الفضلي

> ثم يرجى من الأخ عليّ أن يترك لنا إشارة نعرف بها هل ترك الرد عجزا أم لضعف رد المخالف له : )


أضحك الله سنك في الدنيا والآخرة.
الإشارة هي :



> إذا كان رد المخالف ضعيفا ظاهرا في الضعف.


قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما‏:‏ يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء!! أقول‏:‏ قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وتقولون‏:‏ قال أبو بكر وعمر .
وقال أحمد بن حنبل‏:‏ ‏(‏عجبت لقوم عرفوا الإسناد وصحته يذهبون إلى رأي سفيان، والله تعالى يقول‏:‏ ‏{‏فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةُ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابُ أَلِيمُ‏}‏ ‏[‏النور‏:‏ من الآية63‏]‏ أتدري ما الفتنة‏؟‏ الفتنة الشرك، لعله إذا رد بعض قوله أن يقع في قلبه شيء من الزيغ فيهلك‏)‏ 
قال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين في " القول المفيد "  :
[وفي الأثر التحذير عن التقليد الأعمى والتعصب المذهبي الذي ليس مبنيا على أساس سليم‏.‏ 
وبعض الناس يرتكب خطأ فاحشا إذا قيل له‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عيه وسلم، قال‏:‏ لكن في الكتاب الفلاني كذا وكذا، فعليه أن يتقي الله الذي قال في كتابه‏:‏ ‏[‏ويوم يناديهم فيقول ماذا أجبتم المرسلين‏]‏ ‏[‏القصص‏:‏65‏]‏، ولم يقل ماذا أجبتم فلانا وفلانا، أما صاحب الكتاب، فإنه علم أنه يحب الخير ويريد الحق، فإنه يدعى له بالمغفرة والرحمة إذا أخطأ، ولا يقال‏:‏ إنه معصوم، يعارض بقوله قول الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ‏.].‏

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الحبيب علي الفضلي
لعلك أخي الحبيب تأذن لي أن آخذ بإشارتك هذه المرة
وأترك الرد على مشاركتك الأخيرة (ابتسامة)

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأحببت أن أختم أمري في هذا الموضوع بالاعتذرا لأخي بن عبدالغني فيما ظن أنني قد أسأت إليه فيه، وفيما أدخلته عليه من كدر غير مقصود، وبالله تعالى التوفيق
وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك نشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك
وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## أبوعبيدة الأثري الليبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله في جميع الإخوة على النقاش العلمي الرائع 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

الأخوة الكرام
أين ذكر البخاري رضى الله عنه جواز إخراج القيمة نقداً تصريحاً ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أخرج زكاة الفطر قبل العيد بأسبوع*
*السؤال:*
*أخرجت زكاة الفطر قبل العيد بأكثر من أسبوع ، فهل تجزئ ؟ فإذا كانت لا تجزئ فماذا أفعل ؟*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*
*أولاً :*
*اختلف أهل العلم في أول وقت إخراج زكاة الفطر على أقوال :*
*القول الأول : أنه قبل العيد بيومين ، وهو مذهب المالكية والحنابلة ، واستدلوا بحديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما وفيه : ( وَكَانُوا يُعطُونَ قَبلَ الفِطرِ بِيَومٍ أَو يَومَينِ ) رواه البخاري (1511) .*
*وقال بعضهم قبل العيد بثلاثة أيام ، لما في "المدونة" (1/385) قال مالك : أخبرني نافع أن ابن عمر كان يبعث بزكاة الفطر إلى الذي تجمع عنده قبل الفطر بيومين أو ثلاثة .*
*وهو اختيار الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" (14/216) .*
*القول الثاني : يجوز من أول شهر رمضان ، وهو المفتى به عند الحنفية والصحيح عند الشافعية . انظر "الأم" (2/75) ، "المجموع" (6/87) ، "بدائع الصنائع" (2/74)*
*قالوا : لأن سبب الصدقة الصوم والفطر عنه ، فإذا وجد أحد السببين جاز تعجيلها ، كما يجوز تعجيل زكاة المال بعد ملك النصاب قبل تمام الحول .*
*القول الثالث : يجوز من بداية الحول ، وهو قول بعض الأحناف وبعض الشافعية ، قالوا : لأنها زكاة ، فأشبهت زكاة المال في جواز تقديمها مطلقا .*
*والراجح هو القول الأول .*
*قال ابن قدامة في "المغني" (2/676) :*
*" سبب وجوبها الفطر ، بدليل إضافتها إليه ، والمقصود منها الإغناء في وقت مخصوص ، فلم يجز تقديمها قبل الوقت " انتهى .*
*وقد سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" (18/زكاة الفطر/السؤال رقم 180) :*
*أديت زكاة الفطر في أول رمضان في مصر قبل قدومي إلى مكة ، وأنا الآن مقيم في مكة المكرمة ، فهل علي زكاة فطر ؟*
*فأجاب :*
*" نعم ، عليك زكاة الفطر ؛ لأنك أديتها قبل وقتها ، فزكاة الفطر من باب إضافة الشيء إلى سببه ، وإن شئت فقل : من باب إضافة الشيء إلى وقته ، وكلاهما له وجه في اللغة العربية ، قال الله تعالى : ( بَلْ مَكْرُ الَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ ) هنا من باب إضافة الشيء إلى وقته ، وقال أهل العلم : باب سجود السهو ، من باب إضافة الشيء إلى سببه .*
*فهنا زكاة الفطر أضيفت إلى الفطر لأن الفطر سببها ؛ ولأن الفطر وقتها ، ومن المعلوم أن الفطر من رمضان لا يكون إلا في آخر يوم من رمضان ، فلا يجوز دفع زكاة الفطر إلا إذا غابت الشمس من آخر يوم من رمضان ، إلا أنه رُخص أن تُدفع قبل الفطر بيوم أو يومين رخصة فقط ، وإلا فالوقت حقيقة إنما يكون بعد غروب الشمس من آخر يوم من رمضان ؛ لأنه الوقت الذي يتحقق به الفطر من رمضان ، ولهذا نقول : الأفضل أن تؤدى صباح العيد إذا أمكن " انتهى .*
*ثانياً :*
*يجوز دفع زكاة الفطر إلى الوكيل ومن ينوب عنك من جمعية خيرية أو أشخاص مؤتمنين ونحو ذلك من بداية الشهر ، على أن تشترط على الوكيل أن يخرجها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين، لأن أداء الزكاة الشرعي هو أداؤها إلى مستحقيها من الفقراء والمساكين ، وهو الذي جاءت الشريعة بتقييده قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين ، أما التوكيل في إخراجها فهو من باب التعاون على البر والتقوى ، وليس لذلك وقت مقيد .*
*وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم (*10526*) .*
*فالحاصل أن إخراجك الزكاة قبل العيد بأسبوع غير مجزئ ، فعليك إعادة إخراجها ، إلا إن كنت أعطيتها لمن ينوب عنك في إخراجها من الجمعيات والمراكز التي تعتني بأدائها في وقتها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين ، فقد أديت ما عليك حينئذ ، وتعتبر زكاةً صحيحةً مقبولةً إن شاء الله تعالى .*
*والله أعلم .*https://islamqa.info/ar/81164

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بحث نافع

----------

